# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  file có đuôi nds

## greenstars_dj

mình dơnload về 1 file có dang *.nds .vậy phải dùng phần mềm nào để chạy nó vậy ? bạn nào biết chỉ dùm nhé. chân thành cám ơn

----------


## thapchidao

bài viết tốt quá, cám ơn bạn 1 phát

----------

